# possible to run ut2004 on freebsd?



## aimeec1995 (Jan 13, 2020)

*I* was wondering if it was possible to run UT2004 on FreeBSD. This game had native Linux ports back in the day, so I imagine it is doable but I cannot even find the files for it.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2020)

games/linux-ut2004-demo; port was removed a couple of years ago.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> games/linux-ut2004-demo; port was removed a couple of years ago.



that is a shame, i guess doom 3 and quake 4 will be gone soon, too. is it possible to obtain the files?

there should be a repo for removed, unmaintained packages, if theyre gone forever just because they were abandoned, well then that is dumb.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2020)

aimeec1995 said:


> there should be a repo for removed, unmaintained packages,


It's subversion, nothing is completely removed.



aimeec1995 said:


> just because they were abandoned, well then that is dumb.


So, you're volunteering to maintain them?


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> It's subversion, nothing is completely removed.
> 
> 
> So, you're volunteering to maintain them?



that is not possible i am not a programmer but i will be storing them personally
but i will look into what is needed to become their maintainer for the sake of keeping them around


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2020)

aimeec1995 said:


> i will look into what is needed to become their maintainer for the sake of keeping them around


FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 13, 2020)

I find that in practice, Windows has better backwards compatibility than Linux so another option could be emulators/wine.

https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=29121


----------

